# Furcata Rainbow pics



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

These are also part of my 58G planted tank. He posed for some nice pictures the other day. Very nice and active fish. They stay in the mostly on the upper part of my tank.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice fish, Pedro. How long do they grow?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

gravy9 said:


> Very nice fish, Pedro. How long do they grow?


Thanks for the comments. ~3"


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

they grow to 3inches?i tho only 2.i have them in my 29.nice rainbow.


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

OHHHHHH So beautiful !!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice fishes and shots, mate! Keep sharing!


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

I really want to get some of these...if only i had more room. 

thank you for the photographs, I have been searching for nice closeup shot.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

FBG said:


> I really want to get some of these...if only i had more room.
> 
> thank you for the photographs, I have been searching for nice closeup shot.


thanks


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Here are mine in full display in my ADA 60P


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are nice


----------

